# Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?



## Mondikai (27. September 2010)

*Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?*

Hallo Leute, da ich mit meinen jetzigen OCZ 2*2GB DDR3-1333 nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin, möchte ich hier mal fragen, welche Riegel soll ich nehmen?
Dass es Corsair sein sollen, steht außer Frage, denn meine DDR2-800 waren auch welche und waren einfach super.
Da es aber so unwahrscheinlich viele unterschiedliche gibt, blicke ich nicht durch.
Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben, welche ich nehmen soll?

Hardware:
Phenom II X4 945
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H Rev 1.0 (890GX Chipsatz)

Wäre halt super, wenn es Riegel geben würde, die ich einbaue und sofort richtig erkannt werden. Die OCZ musste ich die Timings und die Spannung von Hand einstellen.

Ach ja, übertakten will ich nicht.

Im Voraus Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tomfighter (27. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?*

Hey,  

ich kann dir Diese empfehlen,

G.Skill 4GB KIT PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600) CL9 | hoh.de

oder

G.Skill 4GB KIT ECO PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7 | hoh.de

sind für dein Mainboard voll unterstützt (Liste unterstützter Speichermodule).
Ich bin mit den GSkill-Speichermodulen immer gut gefahren (noch nie Probleme), und ich habe schon einige Rechner zusammengestellt. Natürlich kannst du vergleichbare Corsair-Speichermodule nehmen, Die sind auch nicht schlecht

CORSAIR CMD8GX3M4A1600C8  (ist kein Link) ---> ebenfalls in der "Liste unterstützter Speichermodule"

hier ist die Liste:  http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-890gpa-ud3h.pdf

MfG Tomfighter


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?*

In dieser Liste findest Du AMD optimierte Speicherkits 

Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory

im Prinzip laufen alle auf der Liste genannten Kits - die QVL von Mainboardherstellern ist meist sehr mau - wenn da was nicht enthalten ist - bedeutet es auch nur, das es meist nicht damit getestet wurde


----------



## Mondikai (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> In dieser Liste findest Du AMD optimierte Speicherkits
> 
> Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory
> 
> im Prinzip laufen alle auf der Liste genannten Kits - die QVL von Mainboardherstellern ist meist sehr mau - wenn da was nicht enthalten ist - bedeutet es auch nur, das es meist nicht damit getestet wurde



Danke für Deine Antwort.
Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können da nach zu schauen...


----------



## funkyaiman (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Speicherriegel für AMD 890GX / Phenom II 945?*

Die OCZ platinum Amd edition (1333 cl7)?


----------

